# Opteron 185 build- PSU pulsing



## Waldoinsc (May 26, 2007)

Just put together an upgrade (new Mobo-DFI Infinity RS482, PSU-Enermax NoisetakerII 600W, CPU-Opteron 185, video card-X1950XTX).  When I plugged in the PSU after putting it all together, the PSU started pulsing on for half a second and off repeating about every 2 seconds .

Turning the PSU toggle switch off stops the cycle.  

It looks to me like the Mobo is toggling the  PSU, but how can I figure this out?  Is the mobo bad?  or is there something else I can do?

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Namslas90 (May 26, 2007)

Remove the 1950,reset CMOS, and try getting it started with on-board video(if it has it,or another card if not),  then add 1950 back into system.  If that don't work then RMA the PSU(if new) It's probably bad.


----------



## Waldoinsc (May 27, 2007)

*no joy!*

pulled the VC out, used onboard video, reset CMOS, and ...nothing new ...the system still pulses on and off as before.  I have another smaller PSU I can try to get it running without the XTX installed.  Hopefully it is the PSU and not the mobo.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 27, 2007)

yeah try another psu mate...  that sounds like the problem, have you definitely got all the power cables hooked up correctly???  double check them too, even the best of us forget simple things sometimes....


----------



## Waldoinsc (May 27, 2007)

Everthing looks correct...ATX 12V 4-pin , & 24-pin mobo pwr...SATA power, IDE pwr.....


I'm switching out the PSU


----------



## keakar (May 27, 2007)

disconnect everything then jumper the PSU to start it up, that will confirm


----------



## Waldoinsc (May 27, 2007)

I swapped back in the 460W TT purepower from the original build.  When the power button is pushed, it would start to power up for about 2 seconds, then shutdown. At least the pulsing didn't occur, but the system won't POST.

I tried the 600W PSU with a known good setup, and nothing....it's dead...RMA time for the Enermax.  Fortunately NEWEGG is great about these issues.

I don't understand why I can't get a POST to occur.  All that is required, I believe, is the mobo, CPU, RAM, HDD, display, keyboard, and power....the BIOS should initiate the rest.  The mobo and CPU are the only new items now....does that mean the mobo is shot also?


----------



## Waldoinsc (May 28, 2007)

OK Keakar,  I now agree with your tag on the bottom of your post....I should have left well enough alone.   The old build ran fine (Athlon 64 3700+), and still had pretty good graphics (AGP X800 GTO OC'd).  I forgot something I learned about the Q-Pack case building that system....the Front Panel connectors are wired backward.

Sometimes watching your indications closely helps alot!  As I attempted to start the system, I noticed the HDD and Power LED's were not lighting, though I could hear the HDD spin up.  I rotated the power LED connector  180 degress, and viola, it lit...switched the rest of the F-panel connectors, and the system POST's!  This is using the 460W PSU.  I'm fairly confident this also caused the original problem of the pulsing with the ENERMAX 600W PSU.  I think I'm going to leave the 460W PSU installed.

I'll post updates after I get the system fully configured..I need to install the X1950 and load the OS yet.


----------



## Waldoinsc (May 29, 2007)

Finished installing the OS (XP Pro), and all 4 hrs of updates.  Installed CCC and ran 3DMark05.  Stock timings and clocks resulted in a score of 11870 3Dmarks   .....that is almost twice what my old system (Athlon64 3700+, X800GTO OC'd) scored (6340 3Dmarks). I'll play with the OC and ATITool this week. I want to see what this rig will really do.  I'd like to get a 24" widescreen and run 1920x1200 for Oblivion, C&C3, and SC2 when its released.


----------



## mandelore (May 29, 2007)

Waldoinsc said:


> I'd like to get a 24" widescreen and run 1920x1200 for Oblivion, C&C3, and SC2 when its released.



I have a nice 24" widescreen, and play all games at 1920x1200, have to say its just the beez kneez mate. oblivion roxors at that rez


----------



## keakar (May 30, 2007)

Waldoinsc said:


> OK Keakar,  I now agree with your tag on the bottom of your post....I should have left well enough alone.   The old build ran fine (Athlon 64 3700+), and still had pretty good graphics (AGP X800 GTO OC'd).  I forgot something I learned about the Q-Pack case building that system....the Front Panel connectors are wired backward.
> 
> Sometimes watching your indications closely helps alot!  As I attempted to start the system, I noticed the HDD and Power LED's were not lighting, though I could hear the HDD spin up.  I rotated the power LED connector  180 degress, and viola, it lit...switched the rest of the F-panel connectors, and the system POST's!  This is using the 460W PSU.  I'm fairly confident this also caused the original problem of the pulsing with the ENERMAX 600W PSU.  I think I'm going to leave the 460W PSU installed.
> 
> I'll post updates after I get the system fully configured..I need to install the X1950 and load the OS yet.




the pulsing was the protection circuits shutting down before things got smoked lol.

be glad you had a protected PSU or you may have set off smoke alarm.


----------

